# JDS wants a rematch ASAP



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> “He was better and deserved the win,” said JDS. “But I used the wrong strategy. I was too worried about his takedowns and didn’t protect my face, so he hit me. When the fight was on the ground, I should have used my jiu-jitsu more – I trained it so much. But I just tried to get back up and it didn’t help me. But on the ground he is very good, very strong. I didn’t really connect with any good punches. It was disappointing, because I was feeling good, had an awesome training camp, everything was right. But that’s how fighting is … I want (a rubbermatch) now, soon. I won the first one and he got a rematch. Now I lost and I want my rematch. I’m saying I want this fight. I’ll get my belt back.”


the rest of the interview can be found Here, but it is in Portugese.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So UFC OWNS thinks he was too bulked but JDS himself thought he felt perfect? 

He'll get his rematch, but I have a feeling it won't be for the title whenever it happens.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He will get his rematch, get taken down again but this time the fight will look like Cain V Bigfoot cos Junior is going to try and use his jiujitsu.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I think using BJJ and playing around in the guard in a rematch is the wrong game plan to have. I think the fight would even go a lot worse if he came into the rematch with that mindset. The Big Foot is a respectable BJJ black belt and he got absolutely schooled (and even that's an understatement) on the ground trying to mess around in the guard.

Unless your names Werdum, Big Nog or Mir, trying to control Cain on the ground and work for sweeps and subs is a bad idea.

His best bet is to do what he did last time - get up as quickly as possible, but this time actually punish Cain for missed take downs and actually develop some kind of offensive clinch game with knees, elbows and kicks.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I think using BJJ and playing around in the guard in a rematch is the wrong game plan to have. I think the fight would even go a lot worse if he came into the rematch with that mindset. The Big Foot is a respectable BJJ black belt and he got absolutely schooled (and even that's an understatement) on the ground trying to mess around in the guard.
> 
> Unless your names Werdum, Big Nog or Mir, trying to control Cain on the ground and work for sweeps and subs is a bad idea.
> 
> His best bet is to do what he did last time - get up as quickly as possible, but this time actually punish Cain for missed take downs and actually develop some kind of offensive clinch game with knees, elbows and kicks.



Basically not getting caught with that shot will change the next fight. If Cain fights as wrecklessly as he was looking to be, JDS WILL stop him. I personally don't see Cain winning the third. JDS will keep his hands up, use his natural TDD and punish Cain to the body. I'd see it being close to a decision, but this time I'll go for the risk and say JDS by TKO in the 4th. Ima remember this thread to quote once again when I'm right


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He can get Bigfoot after Overeem gets done with him just like Cain after Cormier. He can wreck him, then I have no problem with him getting a rematch. 

Poor Bigfoot. He has been fed to the wolves.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Basically not getting caught with that shot will change the next fight. If Cain fights as wrecklessly as he was looking to be, JDS WILL stop him. I personally don't see Cain winning the third. JDS will keep his hands up, use his natural TDD and punish Cain to the body. I'd see it being close to a decision, but this time I'll go for the risk and say JDS by TKO in the 4th. Ima remember this thread to quote once again when I'm right


I don't think the shot in the opening round had much to do with JDS getting steam rolled for five. Dos Santos himself said immediately after the fight to Rogan when asked about the effects of the punch that it was nothing to him because he is so used to getting hit all of the time in training/sparring.

JDS can't keep his hands up if he wants to defend the relentless take downs of Velasquez, that's the catch. He immediately needs to get under hooks on Cain to stop the take down. If Junior has his hands high, Cain gets a quick shot in low, Junior won't have time to defend the take down, he's hitting the mat.

He really, really needs to work on an offensive clinch game, that's the only thing I can see him using to winning the fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I don't think the shot in the opening round had much to do with JDS getting steam rolled for five. Dos Santos himself said immediately after the fight to Rogan when asked about the effects of the punch that it was nothing to him because he is so used to getting hit all of the time in training/sparring.
> 
> JDS can't keep his hands up if he wants to defend the relentless take downs of Velasquez, that's the catch. He immediately needs to get under hooks on Cain to stop the take down. If Junior has his hands high, Cain gets a quick shot in low, Junior won't have time to defend the take down, he's hitting the mat.
> 
> He really, really needs to work on an offensive clinch game, that's the only thing I can see him using to winning the fight.


Might be controversial, but I'm not all that impressed by Cain's wrestling. I think he seriously lacks grappling skills, and really relies on pure strength and timing to land a takedown. JDS isn't really one to throw stupid and over commit. Timing really shouldnt be the biggest issue to him and he wont get caught kicking like Bigfoot did. JDS was moving back with his hands by his side. He wasn;t even defending jabs, where most people have a decent balance between them. I think JDS felt like he was completley secure on the feet, which was obviously not the case. The shot itself didn't harm him that long, but long enough for Cain to rip every last bit of energy from him. Cain will be predictable with his takedowns, and until that shot he was. JDS needs to just be confident in his TDD, keep his hands high enough and be looking for the counter. If he's in the mentality like you say, where he can't keep his hands up because of the TD or he can't counter because it'll leave him open, he's going to lose the fight right out because that's a negative fighting style, and you can NEVER be negative against a pressure fighter or you'll get slaughtered, like he did.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Might be controversial, but I'm not all that impressed by Cain's wrestling. I think he seriously lacks grappling skills, and really relies on pure strength and timing to land a takedown. JDS isn't really one to throw stupid and over commit. Timing really shouldnt be the biggest issue to him and he wont get caught kicking like Bigfoot did. JDS was moving back with his hands by his side. He wasn;t even defending jabs, where most people have a decent balance between them. I think JDS felt like he was completley secure on the feet, which was obviously not the case. The shot itself didn't harm him that long, but long enough for Cain to rip every last bit of energy from him. Cain will be predictable with his takedowns, and until that shot he was. JDS needs to just be confident in his TDD, keep his hands high enough and be looking for the counter. If he's in the mentality like you say, where he can't keep his hands up because of the TD or he can't counter because it'll leave him open, he's going to lose the fight right out because that's a negative fighting style, and you can NEVER be negative against a pressure fighter or you'll get slaughtered, like he did.


Not controversial, just flat out wrong. You think Cain seriously lacks grappling skills, well, you're just wrong. You think Cain relies on strength, power and timing to get take downs rather than technique.....wrong. Even then, timing is a very important part of getting take downs so I'm not sure why you're listing that as some sort of negative. The reason why GSP has such good take downs is because of his impeccable timing on going for the shot.

That said, Cain gets most of his take downs in the clinch, so timing isn't really one of his main attributes. Strength and power? He's one of the smallest Heavyweights on the roster. How was it he managed to out wrestle Brock Lesnar? Strength and power? Nah, he out wrestled Brock because he was the vastly superior technical MMA wrestler.

I think it's quite ignorant to say that Cains wrestling skills aren't impressive and that his grappling is lacking when 90 percent of his career wins have come through taking his opponents down and absolutely destroying them on the ground. A dude lacking grappling skills wouldn't have man handled a guy like Big Foot on the ground.

Cains grappling is top notch, his wrestling is elite, and rather than power and strength, being one of the smaller heavies, he relies on technique to secure the take downs and control his opponents on the ground. That's how he was also so successful during his amateur wrestling career, wrestling guys much bigger and stronger than himself.

Just so happens that JDS also has out standing take down defense. That's what happens when an immovable object meets and unstoppable force. Cain looked sloppy on a few take downs on Junior? Why? Because Junior is an outstanding defensive wrestler himself. Jon Jones' wrestling didn't look as powerful as it usually did when he fought Rashad Evans? Why? Because Rashad is also a fantastic wrestler, doesn't make Jones any less of a monster wrestler.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

anybody that has ever wrestled knows that Cain's a complete badass on the mats.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> anybody that has ever wrestled knows that Cain's a complete badass on the mats.


he looked sloppy with his TD's against junior though, before junior gassed he was stopped 4 times in a row


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cain struggles to control JDS on the ground and in the clinch at moments in the fight where JDS won't even remember. He never kept JDS down at one moment in the entire fight. I think he could use some BJJ grappling because his hand fighting in the clinch and ground control aren't at the level they could be. JDS without being gassed or stunned isn't really in trouble in that aspect imo.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah he did, but he also landed the first two takedowns of the fight on an unpunched, ungassed JDS. CBB if you watched Cain's fights you'd see he doesn't really try to hold guys down, he kinda just stays in dominant position and continues to land strikes, as soon as they get up he works for the TD again.

This is one of his tactics to gas opponents.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

JDS needs at least one fight (winning in convincing fashion) before meeting Cain again.

Get in line.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea, let's just forget about Junior being hailed as having arguably the best take down defense in the entire sport before the fight.

So, Cain Velasquez missed quite a few take downs on JDS, where as in all of his other fights he would complete them with ease. Might have some thing to with the fact that he was fighting a guy called Junior Dos Santos, the dude that never gets taken down, ever.

brb criticising Cains wrestling skills
brb dumping Brock Lesnar onto the mat with a casual single leg take down


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> yeah he did, but he also landed the first two takedowns of the fight on an unpunched, ungassed JDS. CBB if you watched Cain's fights you'd see he doesn't really try to hold guys down, he kinda just stays in dominant position and continues to land strikes, as soon as they get up he works for the TD again.
> 
> This is one of his tactics to gas opponents.


thats jon jones style, its not hard to get back up but you are gonna get pummelled trying


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> yeah he did, but he also landed the first two takedowns of the fight on an unpunched, ungassed JDS. CBB if you watched Cain's fights you'd see he doesn't really try to hold guys down, he kinda just stays in dominant position and continues to land strikes, as soon as they get up he works for the TD again.
> 
> This is one of his tactics to gas opponents.


But when he faces someone like JDS who has really good TDD, I find that JDS won't have too many problems seperating from the clinch. If you watch the later parts of say the 3rd round, JDS, although completley drained, was even spinning and putting Caid against the cage. He could have pushed off from there and tee-ed off against Cain while he had his back on the fence. He just didn't have it in him at that point in the fight because he allowed himself to get clocked and from there, taken down. If JDS ups his cardio, which he definently will, and keeps his hands high enough, I can see him keeping his distance and stuffing all the takedowns like he was doing early, without the risk of taking yet another stupid big shot.

And I'm obviously not just some delusional JDS fan saying everything to discredit Cain cause I seen the fight going EXACTLY as it was, but I feel JDS has the intelligence and tools to change up what he did wrong in the last fight because ultimatley, it was more his mistakes which cost him. Cain pushed the pace and used strikes to set up takedowns and JDS didn't have an answer for it. If you don't expect that against a wrestler, it's your own fault you lost.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Yea, let's just forget about Junior being hailed as having arguably the best take down defense in the entire sport before the fight.
> 
> So, Cain Velasquez missed quite a few take downs on JDS, where as in all of his other fights he would complete them with ease. Might have some thing to with the fact that he was fighting a guy called Junior Dos Santos, the dude that never gets taken down, ever.
> 
> ...


No doubt it was to do with JDS being that good. JDS has better TDD when on dream street than most have at their peak. But if Cain's wrestling is supposed to be that amazing, should it overtake JDS' TDD? JDS was making him look foolish before he got hurt and gassed, and although a harsh criticism on Cain because after all, HE was the one who hurt JDS, but if he wants to try and use the same grappling he did before JDS got caught, he's going to be made pay for it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> yeah he did, but he also landed the first two takedowns of the fight on an unpunched, ungassed JDS. CBB if you watched Cain's fights you'd see he doesn't really try to hold guys down, he kinda just stays in dominant position and continues to land strikes, as soon as they get up he works for the TD again.
> 
> This is one of his tactics to gas opponents.


Yea... I agree. Cains entire game is based around position. He wont throw shit offensively until his position is secure. Totally evil and methodical. He will happily let somebody get up as long as he's still in a strong position.

I'm not sure how *skilled* he is... but he is scarily disciplined. That, for me, is his strong point. He wrestles like hes been drilled hard his whole life. His concentration never seems to slip. He's awesome. raise01:

EDIT



ClydebankBlitz said:


> No doubt it was to do with JDS being that good. JDS has better TDD when on dream street than most have at their peak. But if Cain's wrestling is supposed to be that amazing, should it overtake JDS' TDD? JDS was making him look foolish before he got hurt and gassed, and although a harsh criticism on Cain because after all, HE was the one who hurt JDS, but if he wants to try and use the same grappling he did before JDS got caught, he's going to be made pay for it.


Naa. You can call those initial takedown attempts "sloppy"... but they we're still enough to get Dos Santos to lower is guard. By the time Cain clocked him, he was totally not expecting it. Sloppy or not... it was mission accomplished if you ask me.

Happy new year you northern skirt wearing caveman.:hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yea... I agree. Cains entire game is based around position. He wont throw shit offensively until his position is secure. Totally evil and methodical. He will happily let somebody get up as long as he's still in a strong position.
> 
> I'm not sure how *skilled* he is... but he is scarily disciplined. That, for me, is his strong point. He wrestles like hes been drilled hard his whole life. His concentration never seems to slip. He's awesome. raise01:


he's no michael bisping though right sooj


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he's no michael bisping though right sooj


Theres only one The C*unt.

And happy new year to you too, you fecking seaweed headed orange beach balloon you. :hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Yea... I agree. Cains entire game is based around position. He wont throw shit offensively until his position is secure. Totally evil and methodical. He will happily let somebody get up as long as he's still in a strong position.
> 
> I'm not sure how *skilled* he is... but he is scarily disciplined. That, for me, is his strong point. He wrestles like hes been drilled hard his whole life. His concentration never seems to slip. He's awesome. raise01:


Yeah all of that "Cain tried to finish the fight and couldnt" talk is bullshit. The dude's discipline is crazy. It's so easy to turn into a kid at christmas when you land a big shot but he knows exactly where he is and what he should be doing in that situation.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Theres only one The C*unt.
> 
> And happy new year to you too, you fecking seaweed headed orange beach balloon you. :hug:


And happy new years to you too, you fooking rickety toothed boolock chinned twat


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

BTW, he didn't say he was better and deserved to win!

100% WRONG translation


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

rul3z said:


> BTW, he didn't say he was better and deserved to win!
> 
> 100% WRONG translation


Are you Brazilian or Portugese? I've always wondered where you come from.

If he didn't say it, he should have, and instead of just pointing out an error, why don't you retranslate it for us if you have the ability?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd love to see a rematch, and I do think JDS could prevail in it. 

JDS was crushed by the 1st round right hand, and never recovered from what I could see. You could see it in his eyes. Yet he still was able to keep the fight standing for the most part and never got knocked down again. Cain scored a few takedowns, but never was able to keep him down, and never could take him down consistently and never did much damage on the ground. There were a lot of stuffs which is interesting considering how staggered JDS was. The guy was just out of it, yet survived the rest of the fight, minimizing damage. 

In the next fight I do see JDS able to keep the fight standing even more effectively, and punch much more effectively. 

BTW, these two fights remind me a lot of the Liddell Couture fights.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rul3z said:


> BTW, he didn't say he was better and deserved to win!
> 
> 100% WRONG translation




I'm not sure, but


> "Ele foi melhor e mereceu ganhar, mas eu usei a estratégia errada."


pretty much sounds like


> “He was better and deserved the win, but I used the wrong strategy."


to me.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Calminian said:


> ...yet survived the rest of the fight, *minimizing damage*.


You are kidding, right? :confused02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> You are kidding, right? :confused02:


Aw come on. I know Cain won, but let's not kid ourselves. JDS was a staggered mess after that first punch, and yet survived and was never in any serious trouble again. Had he been he wouldn't have survived. Even the hard punch in the 3rd didn't knock him down. 

Cain didn't come close to finishing him, from what I could see. I think people may have thoughts so, seeing JDS out of it the way he was, but that was just carried over from being crushed in the first. 

I highly doubt we'll see Cain land that over hand right in the 3rd fight. If not, I can see JDS prevailing, stuffing takedowns and landing shots backing up. A clear eyed JDS is a very different fighter. Then again, a staggered crushed JDS isn's so bad either! It's almost like he was blind fighting some kind of brail system. I don't know how the heck he survived.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Why do people keep mentioning how the initial over hand right basically won Cain the rest of the fight when JDS himself said immediately in the post fight interview that the shot was no big deal because he gets hit like that all the time in training.

brb JDS is a liar


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Yea, let's just forget about Junior being hailed as having arguably the best take down defense in the entire sport before the fight.
> 
> So, Cain Velasquez missed quite a few take downs on JDS, where as in all of his other fights he would complete them with ease. Might have some thing to with the fact that he was fighting a guy called Junior Dos Santos, the dude that never gets taken down, ever.
> 
> ...


Redfield?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Redfield?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Calminian said:


> I'd love to see a rematch, and I do think JDS could prevail in it.
> 
> JDS was crushed by the 1st round right hand, and never recovered from what I could see. You could see it in his eyes. Yet he still was able to keep the fight standing for the most part and never got knocked down again. Cain scored a few takedowns, but never was able to keep him down, and never could take him down consistently and never did much damage on the ground. There were a lot of stuffs which is interesting considering how staggered JDS was. The guy was just out of it, yet survived the rest of the fight, minimizing damage.
> 
> ...


If you mean JDS minimized damage by standing there like a log thus letting Cain tee off on him for 20+ minutes then I completely agree with you.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Aw come on. I know Cain won, but let's not kid ourselves. JDS was a staggered mess after that first punch, and yet survived and was never in any serious trouble again. Had he been he wouldn't have survived. Even the hard punch in the 3rd didn't knock him down.
> 
> Cain didn't come close to finishing him, from what I could see. I think people may have thoughts so, seeing JDS out of it the way he was, but that was just carried over from being crushed in the first.
> 
> I highly doubt we'll see Cain land that over hand right in the 3rd fight. If not, I can see JDS prevailing, stuffing takedowns and landing shots backing up. A clear eyed JDS is a very different fighter. Then again, a staggered crushed JDS isn's so bad either! It's almost like he was blind fighting some kind of brail system. I don't know how the heck he survived.


Dude, I was simply pulling you up on your use of the term "minimizing damage". JDS was a swollen mess at the end of the fight. If that's what you call minimal damage then im not sure what more I can say.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

brb minimizing damage


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> brb minimizing damage


brb acknowledging use of brb greatness
brb brb


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Why do people keep mentioning how the initial over hand right basically won Cain the rest of the fight when JDS himself said immediately in the post fight interview that the shot was no big deal because he gets hit like that all the time in training.
> 
> brb JDS is a liar


Honestly I don't get why people are in denial about this. Fighters say all kinds of things. But anyone watching the fight can see what happened to JDS after taking that shot. It knocked him down and dazed him and he was never the same. 

Honestly, does anyone sane really deny this?

Cain won the fight, but the big punch is why. Just as the big punch won it for JDS the first fight. Seeesh, defensive even in victory.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> brb minimizing damage


I guess what your saying is this punch was more effective than the 1st round knock down punch, but I don't see how this makes any sense. If you stagger a guy and then get a shot in on the ground, how does that prove the big punch didn't work? 

I never said JDS never took another punch, I merely said he brilliantly avoided any real damage for the rest of the fight while staggering around like a drunken sailor from that one punch. I'm sorry if that kind of win isn't enough to satisfy you. I mean I though Cain did great considering how good JDS is, even fighting blind. Basically, after the first rough Cain was trying to finish and drunk guy, and couldn't do it.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

yea I said he was to muscled up which cost him speed, mobility and cardio. slim down, stay off the cage, keep the fight in the middle and learn to sprawl like Chuck.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

That fight really opened my eyes to how lethal and ruthless Cain's pace is. (I knew he was fantastic but that performance really was above and beyond).

That big first punch that landed on JDS was definitely the beginning of the end. He couldn't recover and mount and sort of offence towards Cain. I know some of Cain's TD's look telegraphed, but that pace wore on Junior to the point where he dropped his hands.... well the rest is history, brilliant game plan. On a side note, did that punch actually break Junior's jaw or was that rumours floating around? It would make total sense why he couldn't gather his bearings for the next 4 rounds.

I'm all for a rematch down the road, but that would mean JDS would have to win 2-3 convincing fights and that's also assuming Cain doesn't lose to Reem.

Like both Cain and JDS, I did pick Junior to win 2nd Rd TKO and was proven wrong. They're both two different fighters, now Junior has to pick himself up and go down the road to redemption.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

footodors said:


> yea I said he was to muscled up which cost him speed, mobility and cardio. slim down, stay off the cage, keep the fight in the middle and learn to sprawl like Chuck.


I didn't think muscling up would hinder JDS so much. I thought it would help him. You really think slimming down would help? Certainly, improved cardio would go a long way.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I guess what your saying is this punch was more effective than the 1st round knock down punch, but I don't see how this makes any sense. If you stagger a guy and then get a shot in on the ground, how does that prove the big punch didn't work?
> 
> I never said JDS never took another punch, I merely said he brilliantly avoided any real damage for the rest of the fight while staggering around like a drunken sailor from that one punch. I'm sorry if that kind of win isn't enough to satisfy you. I mean I though Cain did great considering how good JDS is, even fighting blind. Basically, after the first rough Cain was trying to finish and drunk guy, and couldn't do it.


strong in this one, the nut hugging is ..


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> strong in this one, the nut hugging is ..


How am I nut hugging? I'm just trying to give JDS some props for being very tough and surviving. You're probably one of those guys that was booing him after the fight. LOL.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Calminian said:


> How am I nut hugging? I'm just trying to give JDS some props for being very tough and surviving. If that's nut hugging what do you call these Cain worshippers that believe JDS fully recovered after every round only to be dazed a new each proceeding round?
> 
> Sheesh, man, can't you just take a victory and enjoy it?


Try sitting on the other side of the fence for a minute, do you have any idea how much shit we had to listen to between Nov 12, 2011 and December 29, 2012?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Try sitting on the other side of the fence for a minute, do you have any idea how much shit we had to listen to between Nov 12, 2011 and December 29, 2012?


So? You should be enjoying this all the more. Giving JDS credit for something doesn't take anything away from Cain. Why the need to pounce on anyone extending some props to JDS?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Basically, after the first rough Cain was trying to finish and drunk guy, and couldn't do it.


Sigh.. that "drunk guy" was also the current number one heavy weight in the world. probably the most dangerous fighter on the planet..

so yes you are a nut huger, at least embrace it..


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> Sigh.. that "drunk guy" was also the current number one heavy weight in the world. probably the most dangerous fighter on the planet..
> 
> so yes you are a nut huger, at least embrace it..


Huh? I'm a nut hugger because JDS was/is the most dangerous fighter on the planet. 

Someone want to translate?? 

Honestly, I don't get people. I have no clue what you are talking about. :confused02:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Basically, after the first rough Cain was trying to finish and drunk guy, and couldn't do it.


that quote is not just "giving props" to JDS and his ability to survive. Its directly insulting Cain. Thus, YOU ARE A JDS NUT HUGGER.. and you are in denial.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> that quote is not just "giving props" to JDS and his ability to survive. Its directly insulting Cain. Thus, YOU ARE A JDS NUT HUGGER.. and you are in denial.


LOL! You have lost your mind, and have no idea how silly you sound. It's not an insult to Cain, as Cain himself would give props to JDS. He's actually a pretty cool guy. 

I don't know. I recall some of this silliness with Fedor fans a few years back. Oy! And I'm the nut hugger?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Calminian said:


> So? You should be enjoying this all the more. Giving JDS credit for something doesn't take anything away from Cain. Why the need to pounce on anyone extending some props to JDS?


I haven't been harsh to JDS once, it does however appear that you are upset that Cain won.

and nobody said that "JDS fully recovered after every round", either JDS couldn't recover due to his slow recovery (let's face it, he's no Frank Edgar) or Cain didn't let him recover due to his high pace and constant pressure. Which of the two do you select?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> I haven't been harsh to JDS once, it does however appear that you are upset that Cain won.....


Oy! You're just babbling now. You make no sense whatsoever. I've given total props to Cain. I can't put one coherent thought together from your posts.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I can't put one coherent thought together from your posts.


After reading some of the things you've written in here, that doesn't surprise me in the slightest. Take care friend, i'll send you a pos rep and a happy message when Cain beats Junior in the rubber match.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

JDS should have to do what Cain did go and have another fight win it and get the rematch.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> After reading some of the things you've written in here, that doesn't surprise me in the slightest. Take care friend, i'll send you a pos rep and a happy message when Cain beats Junior in the rubber match.


Well, I have a feeling you're going to be one sad dude when that day comes. JDS lost, but showed some remarkable heart and skill, even though he was out on his feet the entire fight. If he can survive and even score some shots in that state, imagine what he can do with a clear head. 

I like both fighters but would have to give JDS the edge in III. Hope it comes soon, though my guess is minimum of one year.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Well, I have a feeling you're going to be one sad dude when that day comes. JDS lost, but showed some remarkable heart and skill, even though he was out on his feet the entire fight. If he can survive and even score some shots in that state, imagine what he can do with a clear head.
> 
> I like both fighters but would have to give JDS the edge in III. Hope it comes soon, though my guess is minimum of one year.


If Cain didn't exist then i'd be perfectly happy with JDS as champ  He's a lovely guy, he was getting very arrogant before the fight though. Calling out the Klitschkos, saying he could win the Olympics, etc. We will see a better JDS in the 3rd fight, but we'll see a better Cain too 



Jags said:


> JDS should have to do what Cain did go and have another fight win it and get the rematch.


The only issue is when Werdum and Overeem both win their next fights they'll have a better argument for a title fight. The same couldn't be said for the title scene pre Cain V JDS 2.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Are you Brazilian or Portugese? I've always wondered where you come from.
> 
> If he didn't say it, he should have, and instead of just pointing out an error, why don't you retranslate it for us if you have the ability?


Sorry mate, if I didn't correct it for you. I didn't mean to only point to the translation mistake in the way you thought of. I only wanted to let others be sure that JDS didn't say that.

He said that Cain was better than him in that fight, and his strategy was all wrong, that's why he lost (better opponent+bad strategy).

JDS is a humble guy, never believe bad words come out of him.

Regarding, from where I am? Its already there man

Sorry if you mis-understood me.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I've never met a Mesopatamian who speaks Portugese!

No worries about the misunderstanding, thanks for the translation.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

JDS needs to circle better and use some distance to his advantage. Cain is going to use his cardio/pace advantage again because it's quite clearly the biggest strength he has against Junior. I do believe the that huge right from Cain hurt JDS for at least the rest of the first and about 3 minutes of the second, but he recovered pretty nicely from there. Unfortunately for him Cain had already taken full advantage of the damage and drained him basically out.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

If he wins his next fight in impressive fashion I could see him getting a rematch. It only took Cain one win to get a crack at the title again


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Article full translation.*

Here it goes. 


> *AT THE HOSPITAL, JDS AKNOWLEDGES THE LOSS AND CALLS FOR AN EARLY REMATCH*
> 
> The Brazilian jokes about his looks and says he used the wrong strategy against Velasquez, focusing on take down defense over attacking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Jags said:


> JDS should have to do what Cain did go and have another fight win it and get the rematch.


I agree with this... JDS should take some time and learn from his mistakes. Then he should fight somebody else... hopefully not somebody as tough as Overeem... THEN if he wins he can fight Cain again for the title.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking at the translated article posted above... it's amazing how positive JDS is in this instance.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> I've never met a Mesopatamian who speaks Portugese!
> 
> No worries about the misunderstanding, thanks for the translation.


Now you met me then 

JDS is one of few fighters out there who not only is skilled, talneted, but even famous. And with all that he stays humble. He has one of the greatest personality in the sport. I don't think he will ever say bad stuff about others. Man just see how his post-fight interview with Joe Rogan. Did that quick interview give you a clue that this guy has got beaten up for 5 rounds, each 5 minutes, and lots his belt to an opponent? 

Wish there others like JDS. 

BTW, I know more than 1 language!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

rul3z said:


> Now you met me then
> 
> JDS is one of few fighters out there who not only is skilled, talneted, but even famous. And with all that he stays humble. He has one of the greatest personality in the sport. I don't think he will ever say bad stuff about others. Man just see how his post-fight interview with Joe Rogan. Did that quick interview give you a clue that this guy has got beaten up for 5 rounds, each 5 minutes, and lots his belt to an opponent?
> *
> ...



Wish granted.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ha! Cain is not a great personality of the sport. He has zero charisma and whilst he is a great fighter he has no personality at all.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I love how everyone hates on Cains personality when Jds has the personality of a yard brush.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Ha! Cain is not a great personality of the sport. He has zero charisma and whilst he is a great fighter he has no personality at all.


Disagree completely, Cain is just as humble as JDS is and a great person to have sitting on top of the HW division. The UFC is very lucky to have them both, they're down to earth and similar to Fedor who let his fights speak for themselves while being the guy next door.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Disagree completely, Cain is just as humble as JDS is and a great person to have sitting on top of the HW division. The UFC is very lucky to have them both, they're down to earth and similar to Fedor who let his fights speak for themselves while being the guy next door.


Oh I agree he's humble but when he's interviewed or there are prime times when ever he speaks in that monotone voice with a straight face I can't help but think he has o personality.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

he is much more laid back than JDS, he doesnt really put much of his personality out there for the general public to see. perhaps he gets a little anxiety in front of the cameras or something.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> he is much more laid back than JDS, he doesnt really put much of his personality out there for the general public to see. perhaps he gets a little anxiety in front of the cameras or something.


Maybe, but we can only judge him on his public persona, not on the stuff we don't see.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Oh I agree he's humble but when he's interviewed or there are prime times when ever he speaks in that monotone voice with a straight face I can't help but think he has o personality.


I think being normal or yourself instead of acting or trying to be something you're not brushes of well with the public because more people can relate to it. Once they step in the ring the switch gets turned on and it's beast mode ala Fedor. People love that in my opinion, more so then anything else.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> I think being normal or yourself instead of acting or trying to be something you're not brushes of well with the public because more people can relate to it. Once they step in the ring the switch gets turned on and it's beast mode ala Fedor. People love that in my opinion, more so then anything else.


That's true, really true but Fedor had no personality either. 

I'm meaning when you here them talk etc. you never see Cain laughing or angry or show any real emotion when he speaks. I'm not saying he should act, I'm just saying he has very little personality and that's ok... Not everyone can be pat Barry.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> I think being normal or yourself instead of acting or trying to be something you're not brushes of well with the public because more people can relate to it. Once they step in the ring the switch gets turned on and it's beast mode ala Fedor. People love that in my opinion, more so then anything else.


That's true, really true but Fedor had no personality either. 

I'm meaning when you here them talk etc. you never see Cain laughing or angry or show any real emotion when he speaks. I'm not saying he should act, I'm just saying he has very little personality and that's ok... Not everyone can be pat Barry.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

BOOM said:


> Wish granted.


I'm a fan of JDS, that's for sure, but I really respect Cain a lot, agree with you he is a humble guy too. 



Killz said:


> Maybe, but we can only judge him on his public persona, not on the stuff we don't see.


100%, all of the fighters we judge based on what we see in media, in the end we neither live or strike with them in the gym.

JDS, and Cain are as BOOM said, like Fedor. Their fights speak for themselves. Its not just the UFC that is luck, its us the FANS who can watch these top level HW compete, and one taking the belt from the other.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Killz said:


> That's true, really true but Fedor had no personality either.
> 
> I'm meaning when you here them talk etc. you never see Cain laughing or angry or show any real emotion when he speaks. I'm not saying he should act, I'm just saying he has very little personality and that's ok... Not everyone can be pat Barry.


Do you mean that he needs to laugh or show emotions to have a personality? If thats what you say? I disagree. 

Some don't show their true personality easily. Some are very illusional and hard to predict. I think they are the most ferious guys. You can't predict what they will do if you don't know how they will react! 

Maybe I'm talking philosophy


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

rul3z said:


> Do you mean that he needs to laugh or show emotions to have a personality? If thats what you say? I disagree.
> 
> Some don't show their true personality easily. Some are very illusional and hard to predict. I think they are the most ferious guys. You can't predict what they will do if you don't know how they will react!
> 
> Maybe I'm talking philosophy


Without showing emotion I don't see how you can show personality. I don't mean extremes, even something little like a grin in conversation or a frown or anything other thane a stone emotionless face. The only glimpse of emotion I have ever seen from Cain is when he raised his arms and fell to the floor after he beat JDS. 

I dunno, maybe it's just me sees it like that?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> That's true, really true but Fedor had no personality either.
> 
> I'm meaning when you here them talk etc. you never see Cain laughing or angry or show any real emotion when he speaks. I'm not saying he should act, I'm just saying he has very little personality and that's ok... Not everyone can be pat Barry.


Fedor having no personality was/is a myth in my opinion, the truth is he was just your ordinary family guy that lived next door who would rather go for a walk with his wife and kids at the park (like Cain). Then he would walk into the ring, calm and collected, nothing flashy, not ripped like some of the juice heads (instead a little chubby) and just proceeded to slay everyone once the bell rang.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Killz said:


> Without showing emotion I don't see how you can show personality. I don't mean extremes, even something little like a grin in conversation or a frown or anything other thane a stone emotionless face. The only glimpse of emotion I have ever seen from Cain is when he raised his arms and fell to the floor after he beat JDS.
> 
> I dunno, maybe it's just me sees it like that?


The level of speach, the tone, all of that can show you a person's personality. Not just face microexpressions. The reason I say that is because if you judge based on microexpressions, then you can be twisted or in other words fooled. These can be trained to show something other than what is truely behind that face/person 

You can read about deception/deceivement, and stuff like that if your interested.



BOOM said:


> Fedor having no personality was/is a myth in my opinion, the truth is he was just your ordinary family guy that lived next door who would rather go for a walk with his wife and kids at the park (like Cain). Then he would walk into the ring, calm and collected, nothing flashy, not ripped like some of the juice heads (instead a little chubby) and just proceeded to slay everyone once the bell rang.


 liked that BOOM.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Cain is like a Mach 3 version of Randy Couture. Quicker, better cardio, and more power. Randy used to break people, and although Junior didnt quit, he looked broken after the first round. Similar to the syliva randy fight. The recent fight was like a mirror image of that couture fight only with latest and best mma fighters dueling it out. 
A fully fit Cain could hold onto this title for years, junior may have met his match.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I think in fairness JDS should take the route Cain had to take. Junior should face the winner of Reem vs. Bigfoot- and win in stunning fashion before getting Cain again. This Trilogy is going to fast. I hope there's some time before the rubbermatch...


*...Anywho-- UFC 158 is shaping up to be the card of 2013 already! HUGE implications in the WW Division. Sick fights lined up so far. GSP vs.Diaz. Condit vs. MacDonald. Hendricks vs. Ellenberger. I hope all 6 stay healthy!... *


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

rul3z said:


> Now you met me then


If you go back a couple of pages you'll see that MMASportsman did a translation, so you are saying that is wrong? 

Nice to meet you my bilingual friend.



Killz said:


> That's true, really true but Fedor had no personality either.
> 
> I'm meaning when you here them talk etc. you never see Cain laughing or angry or show any real emotion when he speaks. I'm not saying he should act, I'm just saying he has very little personality and that's ok... Not everyone can be pat Barry.


Yeah he's not that bubbly but I can understand that. The media would annoy me to no end.

This interview is post JDS fight, easily the best interview i've seen of his.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I want to see Overeem land a knee into Cain's soft underbelly.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He does that and it'll look like Cain V Bigfoot.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I want to see Overeem land a knee into Cain's soft underbelly.


I want to see Cain avoid that and then smash his face in like he did to Bigfoot, I hate cheaters.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Cain got his rematch with one convincing win, Junior should ge the exact same chance.

What we've learned from these two fight. Junior can KO Cain with one punch... and Cain can stick to Junior for 25 minutes and still not finish him. Junior is owed his rematch sooner than later.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

@Brian, suck it up and just take the loss man. Dos Santos got battered for five rounds, completely and utterly destroyed. Tired of seeing people who were guaranteeing a JDS victory before the fight happened trying to come up with ways to discredit Cains performance in any way they can - i.e - Cain couldn't finish Junior, Cain was wall n stalling and landing pitter patter punches.....










Some real pitter pattering there.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> Cain got his rematch with one convincing win, Junior should ge the exact same chance.
> 
> What we've learned from these two fight. Junior can KO Cain with one punch... and Cain can stick to Junior for 25 minutes and still not finish him. Junior is owed his rematch sooner than later.


Junior with one extra win doesn't qualify him over Werdum and Overeem if they win their next fights. 

Cain only got the shot cos there was nobody else in the title picture. The same can't be said for the current HW scene.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> @Brian, suck it up and just take the loss man. Dos Santos got battered for five rounds, completely and utterly destroyed. Tired of seeing people who were guaranteeing a JDS victory before the fight happened trying to come up with ways to discredit Cains performance in any way they can - i.e - Cain couldn't finish Junior, Cain was wall n stalling and landing pitter patter punches.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well first of all, I never guaranteed anything. Secondly, I'm tired of people attacking one fighter for having a "safe" strategy and then condemning others for fighting the same way. GSP gets all kind of crap for a bunch of his victories... yet Cain does pretty much the same exact thing and he's a genius with a brilliant gameplan. Nope, I can't get behind that.



El Bresko said:


> Junior with one extra win doesn't qualify him over Werdum and Overeem if they win their next fights.
> 
> Cain only got the shot cos there was nobody else in the title picture. The same can't be said for the current HW scene.


It is hard to argue with that, and I'm an even bigger Overeem fan than I am JDS fan... so no complaints here.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> Well first of all, I never guaranteed anything. Secondly, I'm tired of people attacking one fighter for having a "safe" strategy and then condemning others for fighting the same way. GSP gets all kind of crap for a bunch of his victories... yet Cain does pretty much the same exact thing and he's a genius with a brilliant gameplan. Nope, I can't get behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to argue with that, and I'm an even bigger Overeem fan than I am JDS fan... so no complaints here.





> This fight will be a little different. I think Cain will get an agressive takedown this time around, he'll most likely hold Junior down for more time than he's been held down in his entire UFC career, which will take what, 20 seconds? But after he gets up Cain will be demoralized and will ultimately get KO'ed again, I think it will happen inside 2 1/2 rounds. We won't see the "championship" rounds here.
> 
> My question is, what's Cain going to do with 2 losses to the current champ? HW purgatory is going to be a tough place to play, he'll have to become an Overeem fan.
> 
> Plain and simple, I have never been more sure of a victory.


Ok, you didn't guarantee it, but you had never been so sure of a victory, in all of your time watching MMA, you were just that sure of a JDS victory.

Sorry man, but you were wrong, and that has to sting really bad. Not only were you wrong, but the fight went completely different to how you had predicted. And now you're just coming across as a bit of a sore loser. Labelling Cain as a safe fighter, saying he held Junior up against the cage and used pitter patter strikes. That's sore loser talk, and I respected the hell out of your posts before hand. No one likes a sore loser man. Cain didn't play it safe, he battered Dos Santos for five rounds, and he certainly didn't land any pitter patter strikes. Velasquez has 11 wins and 9 knock outs, and you have the audacity to label him as a "safe fighter". What about when JDS dominated Shane Carwin with mainly a jab for three rounds and then after the fight in a post fight interview, admitted on camera that he played it safe in the fight because he wanted the title shot so bad. Were you mad at Junior then?

Man up and accept your boy lost a one sided beat down instead of trying to nit pick any chance you can get at Cains performance.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> Secondly, I'm tired of people attacking one fighter for having a "safe" strategy and then condemning others for fighting the same way. GSP gets all kind of crap for a bunch of his victories... yet Cain does pretty much the same exact thing and he's a genius with a brilliant gameplan. Nope, I can't get behind that.


I can't agree with this. GSP hasn't finished anybody for 4 entire years. Cain has fought 10 men and finished 8 of them (6 in the first round).


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I can understand that it's going to take a while before a lot of people will accept the way JDS lost. No one expected him to get completely mauled like that, it was one of the biggest beatings in MMA HW history. Period.


----------



## DiazSmasher (Jan 4, 2013)

he dosent deserve one, he got completely dominated worse than benson/diaz


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DiazSmasher said:


> he dosent deserve one, he got completely dominated worse than benson/diaz


Whilst I agree he doesnt deserve a rematch, neither did Cain, so on that basis JDS should be given the chance again.

How many people really saw the rematch going like that, not many, so to me a 3rd bout is a more interesting idea than the 2nd fight ever looked like it was going to be... until it actually happened.

Will Cain dominate JDS for another 5 rounds? Will JDS catch him and get an early KO? Who knows but I for one would love to see another fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

A lot of controversy about this "safe mode" from Cain.

I am a fan of both guys and although I was rooting for Junior, there's no doubt Cain did beat him up pretty soundly. While obviously he could not finish JDS, Cain is definitely a remarkable finisher and in no moment I could say he was merely cruising in this fight. He could very well cruise and still get the undisputed victory by good margin of points, but he did not cruise at all. He continued to TD and to deliver hard punches to JDS.

There's a difference between "playing safe" and adapting the strategy according to many factors which, only in the fight, you will be able to deal with and this is considered fighting IQ. As GR said, JDS did that against Carwin and I remember, although JDS is also a finisher, he could not finish Roy Nelson as well and during the fight he did realise that and adjusted the pace to save gas, while still delivering bombs. No demerit on that strategy, IMO.

Everybody wants to finish a fight and when we are speaking about two entertaining finishers like Cain and JDS, the fact they eventually cannot finish some opponents could very well be an indication of the toughness of these opponents, rather than the winners playing safe.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Whilst I agree he doesnt deserve a rematch, neither did Cain, so on that basis JDS should be given the chance again.
> 
> How many people really saw the rematch going like that, not many, so to me a 3rd bout is a more interesting idea than the 2nd fight ever looked like it was going to be... until it actually happened.
> 
> Will Cain dominate JDS for another 5 rounds? Will JDS catch him and get an early KO? Who knows but I for one would love to see another fight.


But cain did have to beat bigfoot badly to get back to JDS so in turn it should be reem vs cain after he kills bigfoot, JDS vs Cormier/Barnett for a shot at champion or big nog/werdum winner


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Cain vs Werdum is the most interesting matchup out there right now in my opinion. I just cant see Overeem being competitive.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Cain vs Werdum is the most interesting matchup out there right now in my opinion. I just cant see Overeem being competitive.


In your opinion do you think Cain would be afraid of Werdums guard? Cain Kos him if the fight stays on the feet I reckon. Werdums striking hasn't improved as much as some people like to make out. i think Cain would be fairly comfortable in top position as well. He would just have to reeeeeeeeeeeeallly careful.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Cain vs Werdum is the most interesting matchup out there right now in my opinion. I just cant see Overeem being competitive.


me and my client disagree with you


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Cain vs Werdum is the most interesting matchup out there right now in my opinion. I just cant see Overeem being competitive.


I kinda agree, Cain could get and may get ko'd pretty quick by Reem but if he can avoid a real quick ko it might be competitive, Cain does stand a chance.:thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

It's not that I particularly think Werdum would win. Its just Overeem... I just dont see it being anything other Overeem losing heart in the first 2 minutes.

Plus, there's the romance of it. Fedor had excellent discipline and top control as well, and he got caught in Werdums guard. Overeem stayed well away. I dunno. I just want to see Cain in the guard of a proper BBJ dude... not fecking big foot and his clumsy shit.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

DiazSmasher said:


> he dosent deserve one, he got completely dominated worse than benson/diaz


JDS most certainly deserves a rematch, he just needs one or maybe two wins first.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> Whilst I agree he doesnt deserve a rematch, neither did Cain, so on that basis JDS should be given the chance again.


Agree. Should be all the same for the rubber match, one defense for Cain and one step for Junior with the difficulty level of Big Foot as well. Equal rights.



BOOM said:


> I can understand that it's going to take a while before a lot of people will accept the way JDS lost. *No one expected him to get completely mauled like that*


I have a theory to explain the bolded part in your quote. I think there was the confidence JDS would be able to keep it standing and therefore winning, however I think most of us could see what Cain would do if he got the TDs. Actually that was his whole game plan and it worked. Not by the way of his pure wrestling, but by his ability to mix things up.



BOOM said:


> ...it was one of the biggest beatings in MMA HW history. Period.


Yes, it was, but also it was like that because others quit when JDS did not. Period.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Cain had to prove himself again so Dos Santos should do the same I think


----------

